# finding board member's haunts?



## meestercranky (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm wondering... how many people here are in the Southern CA area iwth a yard display or haunt? I'm thinking maybe if I could locate a few people in the area that are on this board I might drive by once the season comes fully into bloom *or decay, heh heh* and see your work.

What are your thoughts on this? I am in Torrance CA.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

You should try (fellow member) DeathTouch's http://www.gravemaker.info. A fair amount of HauntForum members are on his map of haunts across the country.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm in Salinas, A good deal north from you...You know California is a HUGE state. Funny there aren't more of us on the board here.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think it lists 5 people there now.


----------

